# WINNIPEG | Projects & Construction



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*216 Sherbrook*
*Location:* 216 Sherbrook St, Winnipeg, MB
*Developer(s):*  Almaleki Developments Inc
*Architect(s)/Engingeers:* Unknown 
*Construction Manager:* Unknown 
*Completion:* Unknown 
*Description:* 216 Sherbrook will be a mix use project featuring stunning, luxurious apartments with incredible amenities like a rooftop terrace, top of the line finishes and so much more. This project will also include commercial space with exciting businesses to be announced very soon! 
*Status:* In development


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*Medical Arts Building Redevelopment (Apartments)*
*Location:* 233 Kennedy St, Winnipeg, MB
*Developer:*  Timbercreek 
*Architect:*  Number TEN Architectural Group 
*Status:* U/C
*Detailed Post:*
*Description:* Timbercreek plans include to complete an office redevelopment for a portion of the property including 14,000 square feet of commercial space and a broader conversion to 104 loft residential multi-family units.
*Media*:  Downtown tower redevelopment to include apartments, office and retail space


































developer's renderings of the future interior of the Medical Arts Building, at 233 Kennedy St.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*Uptown Theatre* (Redevelopment)
*Location:* 394 Academy Rd, Winnipeg, MB
*Developers:*  Globe property management  
*Architect(s)/Engingeers:*  Nejmark Architect 
*Construction Manager:*  Concord Projects Ltd 
*Completion:* Unknown 
*Description:* The Uptown Theatre is a historic gem, located in the heart of the walkable Academy Road commercial area in River Heights. Redevelopment plans of this historic former theatre and bowling alley into a mixed-use development include 23 residential rental units ranging from 800 to 1,020 square feet, 4,000 sq. ft. of office space on the second floor and two ground-level retail storefronts.
*Media: *_New life for River Heights landmark, Developer has vision for former theatre, bowling alley_ 
*Status:* U/C



















> looks like renovations are officially underway at the old Academy Lanes
> https://twitter.com/lornehanks/status/1179116388818046978?s=20











Just a hole in the wall. Completed the second floor access for the demolition company to get their lifts in at Academy Lanes. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/B1z2fVZg92D/









We have a match! Test patches at Uptown Academy Lanes.
https://www.instagram.com/p/B28RfzPg-74/


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*Winnipeg Hotel *(Heritage restoration)
*Location:* 214 Main St
*Developer: *John Pollard 
*Architect:* Unit 7 Architecture
*Contractor:*  Jilmark Construction Ltd.
*Status:* In development
*Media: * Closing time for Winnipeg Hotel
*Description:* The hotel at 214 Main St. opened in 1881, it was purchased three years ago by a holding company fronted by John Pollard, co-chief executive officer of Pollard Banknote Ltd, plans are to refurbish the building and redevelop it into a boutique hotel. Pollard anticipates it could take as long as three years to complete the renovations on the Winnipeg Hotel.
* A Brief History of the Winnipeg Hotel*








_The Winnipeg Hotel in 2019_








_The Winnipeg Hotel in 1903_


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*Great West Metal * (Redevelopment) 
*Location:*  90 Alexander Ave (Exchange District)
*Developer:* RNDSQR
*Architects:* 5468796 Architecture 
*Contractor:* Unknown
*Status:* Proposed
*Media: * Waterfront wrap-around, _Calgary developers planning to surround a rehabilitated heritage building with two new rental developments_
*Description: *$100 million investment in the Exchange District, 300 rental apartments split between two recently acquired properties including the current site of Great West Metal at the corner of Alexander & Waterfront Drive; plans also include to rehabilitate an existing heritage building to create 16,000-square-feet of commercial/office space.































> *Waterfront wrap-around*
> _Calgary developers planning to surround a rehabilitated heritage building with two new rental developments_
> By: Martin Cash | Posted: 10/7/2019 7:00 PM
> 
> ...


https://www.winnipegfreepress.com/business/waterfront-wrap-around-562467272.html

*Site 1:*









*Site 2:*


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*96 St. Mary's Road*
*Location:* 96 St. Mary's Road
*Developer:* Prairie Commercial Inc
*Architect(s):* Mistecture 
*Status:* Completed 2019
*Description: * 6-unit, three-storey (35 feet in height) multi-family dwelling in the St. Boniface neigborghood of Norwood Flats.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*Richardson Innovation Centre*
*Location:* Westbrook Street and Lombard Avenue
*Architect(s) :*  Number TEN Architectural Group
*Developers:* Richardson International
*Size*: 62,000 sq. ft.
*Budget:* $30M
*Completed:* 2020 (targeted) 
*Status:* U/C
*Description: * Innovation Centre in the heart of downtown Winnipeg, featuring state-of-the-art technology and equipment for research and product development.












> https://twitter.com/brent_bellamy/status/1184973541327986689?s=20





> https://twitter.com/heyjturner/status/1185215867006738433?s=20


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

* Fort Rouge Gardens*
*Location:* Infill TOD at Fort Rouge yards, Berwick ct at Argue St.
*Developer:* Ironclad Developments Inc.
*Status:* Proposed 
*Description: * Transit oriented development at the Fort Rouge yards near the Fort Rouge Station along the Southwest Transitway.


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

* 129 McDermot Avenue*
*Location:* 129 McDermot Avenue, Exchange District
*Developer:* United Equities Group 
*Architects:* Number Ten
*Status:* Proposed office infill, multiple development options available with large floor plate ((+/-) 24,000 SF)


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*Construction Update*

*380 Osborne*
*Location:* 380 Osborne
*Developer:* 
*Architect:* DIN Projects
*Status:* U/C
*Media: *Infill apartment block planned for 380 Osborne
*Renderings & Construction pics:
Description: 7-storey residential mixed use building with 71 dwelling units and one commercial spac ewith two levels of indoor parking, one underground and one at grade 



























Arts District
Location: 290 ColonyStreet
Size: 103,000 SQ FT
Architect(s):  Michael Maltzan Architecture 
Construction Manager:  Bockstael Construction
Project Thread:  
Status: U/C
Renderings & Construction pics:
Description: 119 studio, one, two and three bedroom residential units































































Inuit Art Centre at the Winnipeg Art Gallery
Location:  300 Memorial Blvd, Winnipeg, MB
Architect: Michael Maltzan Architecture
Developers: Winnipeg Art Gallery
Size: 40,000 sq. ft. Addition to existing art gallery facility
Completed: 2020 (targeted) 
Budget: $65 M
Project Thread: 
Status: U/C






















































True North Square Phase 2:
Sutton Place Hotel & Residences at True North Square
Status: U/C
Renderings & Construction pics: https://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=8582911&postcount=130
Project Thread: 
Description 18-storey hotel tower & 13-storey La Grande Residences 





































50 Hargrave
Location: 50 Hargrave (South Broadway)
Developer: The Sunrex Group of Companies
Architect(s) :  AtLRG Architecture Inc. 
Status: U/C 
Renderings & Construction pics:
Description: A 6 storey, 65 suite downtown in-fill apartment building with surface level open-air parking behind the building.













































300 Main Street Apartment Tower
Location: 300 Main Street
Developers: Artis REIT https://300main.ca/
Architect: Raymond SC Wan Architects http://raymondscwanarchitect.com/300-main/
Floors: 42
Height: 465' | 142M
Phase 1: Reclad existing tower at 360 Main (complete)
Phase 2: Residential highrise (under construction)
Project Thread:
Status: U/C






















































Richardson Innovation Centre
Location: Westbrook Street and Lombard Avenue
Architect(s) :  Number TEN Architectural Group
Developers: Richardson International
Size: 62,000 sq. ft.
Budget: $30M
Completed: 2020 (targeted) 
Project Thread: 
Renderings & Construction pics:
Status: U/C
Description:  Innovation Centre in the heart of downtown Winnipeg, featuring state-of-the-art technology and equipment for research and product development.






















































Warehouse 1885
Address:104/108 Princess Street, Winnipeg, MB Winnipeg, MB 
Location:https://www.google.com/maps/place/1...c95b9113bfcddac!8m2!3d49.898568!4d-97.1421145
Developer:  Legatum Development 
Architect: http://www.5468796.ca/
Status: U/C
Renderings & Construction pics:
Description: Redevelop two existing landmark properties on the corner of Princess/Bannatyne into 39 desirable residential rental units plus 5,500 sq/f of commercial space on the main floor.
The renovation will construct a 3 Storey addition on top of 108 Princess to accommodate more rental units plus access to rooftop patio on 104 Princess.


























































































200 Portage Ave.
Location: 200 Portage Ave
Developer: 200 Portage INC. (Carmyn Aleshka)
Status: U/C
Renderings & Construction pics:
Description:Landlord has comprehensive plan to completely renovate 200 Portage, including the main floor and concourse space, redevelopment plans include upgraded floor to ceiling windows giving unprecedented 360° views of Portage and Main and flooding office spaces with natural light. Other upgrades include new curtain wall, doors, lobbies and elevators which will be replaced or upgraded. 

















Red River College - Innovation Centre Exchange District Campus
Location: Location: 319 Elgin Avenue, Winnipeg, MB, Downtown Exchange District Campus
Architect: Diamond Schmitt Architects inc. and Number TEN Architectural Group
Developers: Red River College 
Size: 100,000 sq. ft. 
Budget: $95M
Completed: 2020 (targeted) 
Project Thread:  
Status: U/C






















































James Ave Pumping Station Redevelopment
Location:  109 James Avenue, Winnipeg, MB
Developers:  ALSTON PROPERTIES LTD. 
Architect(s) :  5468796 Architecture Inc 
Status:  U/C
Project Thread:  http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=223833
Renderings & Construction pics:
Phase 1: 18,600 SF of office/retail space in the James Ave Pumping Station Building. Slated for demolition after 17 attempts to revive the historic structure over the last 14 years, the James Avenue Pumping Station was successfully preserved through the development of a financial / building pro forma that would make it financially feasible. 100% leased. Spring 2018 occupancy. 
Phase 2: 28 high end rental apartments on Waterfront Drive available spring 2020. 
Phase 3: 65 rental apartments. Winter 2021 occupancy. 








































































THE SPOT AT EAST VILLAGE 
Location: 221 Stradbrook Ave
Developer: Private Pension Partners
Architects: MMP Architects Inc.
Contractor: Akman Construction Ltd.
Renderings & Construction pics:
Project Thread:  http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=230613
Status: U/C
Description: 18 Storey Residential Apartment with 145 units

















Large crane being erected on Stadbrook









 Dexter House
Location 93 Nassau St
Developer: Lount Corporation
Architect(s): Neil Cooper Architect
Contractor: Canotech Consultants Ltd.
Status: U/C
Description:  4 storey 13 unit Apartment
Media:  Winnipeg’s Lount Corp. develops new niche: Luxury apartments




















































*


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Every time I visit a Winnipeg thread I'm struck how there's a higher emphasis on design than one finds in other Canadian cities. I'm increasingly convinced that it's a result of the different demographic make up of Manitoba vs other provinces. Manitoba is heavily German/Scandinavian compared to the rest of Canada. It hit me like a ton of bricks when I visited. It was even evident in Steinbach. The design sense is markedly different than places that are heavily French (Quebec) or British Isles (Southern Ontario/Atlantic Canada).


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

isaidso said:


> Every time I visit a Winnipeg thread I'm struck how there's a higher emphasis on design than one finds in other Canadian cities. I'm increasingly convinced that it's a result of the different demographic make up of Manitoba vs other provinces. Manitoba is heavily German/Scandinavian compared to the rest of Canada. It hit me like a ton of bricks when I visited. It was even evident in Steinbach. The design sense is markedly different than places that are heavily French (Quebec) or British Isles (Southern Ontario/Atlantic Canada).


Not to take anything away from Winnipeg, which is a very sophisticated city, especially for its size and location, but I really don't know what you're talking about. This is yet another one of your posts in which you make breezy, sweeping statements grounded, not in knowledge, but, rather, in your own, anecdotal experience.

Quebec places an exceedingly high emphasis on design and has been doing so for centuries. Today, Montreal design is among the most progressive and sophisticated in North America, let alone Canada. Saucier & Perrotte is arguably the best architecture firm in the country and Claude Cormier the best landscape architecture firm. I suppose Quebec's "French" heritage in this regard is enduring as France has been placing a "higher emphasis on design" for 2000 years.

So, to imply that "heavily French" Quebec is somehow less design-savvy than "German/Scandinavian" Manitoba is ill-informed and, frankly, bizarre. 

(I'm too lazy to make a defence of "British-Isles" Canada but, suffice it to say, there's huge design talent in both Southern Ontario and Atlantic Canada.)


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*96 Maryland St*
*Location:* 96 Maryland St
*Developer:* 
*Architects:* 2 Architecture Inc
*Contractor:* 
*Status:* U/C
*Board of Adjustment: * April 4, 2018
*Description: * four-storey multi-family residential building with 6 units in Wolseley


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*The Point of Wellington*
*Location:* 254 Wellington Crescent
*Developer:* G&E Homes 
*Architects:* 2 Architecture Inc
*Contractor:*
*Status:* U/C
*Media: * 
*Description: * New 13 unit apartment building located at the intersection of Gertrude and Wellington in Osborne Village. The building is located on a pie shaped lot next to a city park, with unobstructed views of the surrounding area from all apartments. The building includes enclosed underground heated parking, a beautiful common roof top terrace, and a car share program made available to tenants and the public. 




























March 22 2019:


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*Das Haus*
*Location:* 123 Scott St, Winnipeg, MB
*Developer:* Privileged Communities
*Architect(s):* 2 Architecture Inc
*Contractor:* 
*Status:* U/C
*Media: * 
*Description: * Residential apartment infill in the Osborne Village Neighborhood, a modern twist of the monopopy house with mix of 1 and 2 bedrooms units
http://clkapps.winnipeg.ca/dmis/ViewPdf.asp?SectionId=495453


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*Terrasse Boisjoli*
*ADDRESS:* 989 Ducharme Avenue, St. Norbert, Winnipeg, 
*TYPE:* Multifamily
*PHASE:* Pre-construciton
*Status:* U/C
*Developer:* https://legatumdevelopment.co/
*Description:* Terrasse Boisjoli is a new 5 storey mixed-use multi-family project consisting of 40 1-and 2-bedroom suites


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*703 St Annes Road*
*Location:*  703 St Annes Road, Winnipeg, MB
*Developers:*  ALSTON PROPERTIES LTD. 
*Architect(s) :*  AtLRG Architecture 
*Status: * U/C
*Description: *33 new rental apartments located on the banks of The Seine River in Winnipeg


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*Warehouse 1885*
*Address:*104/108 Princess Street, Winnipeg, MB Winnipeg, MB 
*Location:*https://www.google.com/maps/place/1...c95b9113bfcddac!8m2!3d49.898568!4d-97.1421145
*Developer:*  Legatum Development 
*Architect:* http://www.5468796.ca/
*Status:* U/C
*Description: *Redevelop two existing landmark properties on the corner of Princess/Bannatyne into 39 desirable residential rental units plus 5,500 sq/f of commercial space on the main floor.
The renovation will construct a 3 Storey addition on top of 108 Princess to accommodate more rental units plus access to rooftop patio on 104 Princess.


























































































*96 Maryland St*
*Location:* 96 Maryland St
*Developer:* 
*Architects:* 2 Architecture Inc
*Contractor:* 
*Status:* U/C
*Board of Adjustment: * April 4, 2018
*Description: * four-storey multi-family residential building with 6 units in Wolseley



























*710 Westminster Ave*
*Location:* 710 Westminster Ave, Winnipeg, MB
*Developer:* Chanden Homes Ltd.
*Architect(s):* Unit 7 Architecture
*Status:* U/C
*Media: * Luxury rentals in West Broadway, _Close to Sherbrook Street cafés, restaurants_
*Description: * The building includes approximately 11,600 sq.ft. of leasable commercial space on two levels; close to 31,000 sq.ft. of apartments on four levels for a total of 44 living units; and a 12,800 sq.ft./42-car parking area, of which half is protected under the building.




































*216 Sherbrook*
*Location:* 216 Sherbrook St, Winnipeg, MB
*Developer(s):*  Almaleki Developments Inc
*Architect(s)/Engingeers:* Unknown 
*Construction Manager:* Unknown 
*Completion:* Unknown 
*Description:* 216 Sherbrook will be a mix use project featuring stunning, luxurious apartments with incredible amenities like a rooftop terrace, top of the line finishes and so much more. This project will also include commercial space with exciting businesses to be announced very soon! 
*Status:* U/C


















*The Point of Wellington*
*Location:* 254 Wellington Crescent
*Developer:* G&E Homes 
*Architects:* 2 Architecture Inc
*Contractor:*
*Status:* U/C
*Media: * 
*Description: * New 13 unit apartment building located at the intersection of Gertrude and Wellington in Osborne Village. The building is located on a pie shaped lot next to a city park, with unobstructed views of the surrounding area from all apartments. The building includes enclosed underground heated parking, a beautiful common roof top terrace, and a car share program made available to tenants and the public. 























































*Das Haus*
*Location:* 123 Scott St, Winnipeg, MB
*Developer:* Privileged Communities
*Architect(s):* 2 Architecture Inc
*Contractor:* 
*Status:* U/C
*Media: * 
*Description: * Residential apartment infill in the Osborne Village Neighborhood, a modern twist of the monopoly house with mix of 1 and 2 bedrooms units


















*James Ave Pumping Station Redevelopment*
*Location:*  109 James Avenue, Winnipeg, MB
*Developers:*  ALSTON PROPERTIES LTD. 
*Architect(s) :*  5468796 Architecture Inc 
*Status: * U/C
*Phase 1:* 18,600 SF of office/retail space in the James Ave Pumping Station Building. Slated for demolition after 17 attempts to revive the historic structure over the last 14 years, the James Avenue Pumping Station was successfully preserved through the development of a financial / building pro forma that would make it financially feasible. 100% leased. Spring 2018 occupancy. 
*Phase 2:* 28 high end rental apartments on Waterfront Drive available spring 2020. 
*Phase 3:* 65 rental apartments. Winter 2021 occupancy. 













































*153 Rue Aubert*
*Location:* 153 Rue Aubert, Winnipeg, MB
*Developer:* Progressive Real Estate
*Architects:* Affinity Architecture Inc.
*Contractor:* 
*Status:* U/C
*Description: * A 4-storey multi-family residential building complete with 20 residential units, two dwelling units at-grade with parking located at the rear of the building. 




































* Smith Street Lofts*
*Location:* 185 Smith St Winnipeg, MB
*Developer:*  Edison Properties
*Architect(s) :*  MMP Architects Inc. 
*Construction Manager:*  Akman Construction Ltd.
*Status:* U/C
*Description:* Former social housing complex being retrofitted to mix of 250 market-rate rentals and affordable units, ground-level commercial plaza could contain a café or a restaurant, 60% of the exterior masonry walls will be removed and replaced with curtainwall and balconies.. renovations expected to be completed in 2021
*Media:* Smith Street tower will 'look like a very different building'


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*Portage Place Redevelopment*
*Location:* 393 Portage Ave
*Architects:* ARK / PETROFF
*Developer:*  Starlight Investments
*Status:* In development stage
*Media: * Portage Place to undergo up to $400-M retrofit, multi-income residential towers added
*Description: * $400m+ retrofit of exisiting mall; two 20-storey rental residential towers with 500 to 550, new shopping, office spaces, and as a pedestrian-friendly courtyard

















• Development of a Complete Community *|* • Active Mixed-useUrban Landmark *|* • Diverse Mixed-use Programthat integrates live, work,learn, shop and play
• Local Markets,Pop-up Programming,Seasonal Events,Concerts and Gatherings
• Purpose-built Multi-Familyand Student Rentals;+/-600 units *|* • Indigenous StudentFamily Housing• Seniors Aging-in-Place Model
• Purpose-built Market and Targeted Rental Housing as a catalyst forlive/work/play model increasing vibrancy, activity,security and safety in the downtown core
• CPTED principles *|* • Street-related Retail *|* • Illuminated Elevated Exterior Skywalk *|* • Eyes and Ears on the Street with Outward Facing Retail and Commercial Spaces *|* • Street Linkage
• Elevated Skywalk system relocates circulation from the building interior to the exterior public realm
• Ground-related Pedestrian Walkways relocates circulation from the building interior to the exterior public realm integrating street fabric and transit
• Grocery Store and Local Markets *|* • Child Care and Elder Care *|* • Community Health Hub and Professional Services *|* • Community Gardens, Green Roofs, Urban Farm
• Commercial and Office Spaces 
• Adaptive Re-use of Major Downtown Facility | • LEED Gold or Equivalent targeted | • Micro climate Support for year-round public comfort-wind, solar and shadow | • Green and Reﬂective Roof
• Locally Sourced Durable Materials | • Focus on Health and Well-being, Daylight, Building Orientation









• Local Markets, Pop-up Programming, Seasonal Events, Concerts and Gatherings









• Pedestrian linkages at grade reconnect the city and bring a human-scale to Portage Place, dividing the existing massing into distinct elements









• Existing street fabric –Kennedy and Edmonton Streets extend through the site as pedestrian connections knitting north and south Winnipeg together









• Urban Squares and Courtyards transform the new pedestrian connections into all-season public realm open space
• Landscaped Public Realm *|* • Welcoming spaces and amenities for local community including public spaces for gathering, sitting,relaxing and visiting





















> A downtown mall will soon see a major upgrade in hopes of alleviating its worsening woes.
> 
> Portage Place mall will be “retrofitted” starting in 2021, and replaced with two 20-storey rental residential towers. New shopping and office spaces, as well as a pedestrian-friendly courtyard, are also included in the plans.
> 
> ...


https://globalnews.ca/news/6317255/portage-place-development/


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The overall standard of design in Winnipeg continues to be high..... and better than what one sees here in Ontario. Kudos!


----------

